# I am officially crazy



## x__gunslinger (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm new to this forum, so I don't really know where to begin. I just feel horrible right now. Possibly suicidal. I feel as if I'm disconnected from myself. I stared at the mirror for about 20 minutes and became very confused. My reflection scares me. It feels like the person staring back at me through the mirror is some weird stranger. My voice even sounds odd to me.

I'm beginning to feel more and more detached from everything. The world seems like a strange place. Everything seems so foreign to me and yet somewhat familiar at the same time, if that makes any sense at all. I don't even feel like I exist at all, like I'm a ghost or someone who's watching the world from an outside perspective.

My memories occur in the third person. It feels as if someone else's memories have been imprinted into my head. After doing something, I'll think back at it and wonder, "Did I really do that? Was that really me?"

I feel like I've become insane.

I really don't know what I expect to get out of posting on this forum, but i would like to talk to someone who feels the same way. I don't know anyone else who feels the same way I do, and that alone scares me and makes me feel even more like an outsider.

I apologize if I've wasted anyone's time or bored anyone by posting this, but I'm very emotionally distressed right now.

I really need someone I can confide in, so If anyone would willing to chat with me via AIM or MSN messenger, I'd be happy.

Thank you


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

x__gunslinger said:


> I'm new to this forum, so I don't really know where to begin. I just feel horrible right now. Possibly suicidal. I feel as if I'm disconnected from myself. I stared at the mirror for about 20 minutes and became very confused. My reflection scares me. It feels like the person staring back at me through the mirror is some weird stranger. My voice even sounds odd to me.
> 
> I'm beginning to feel more and more detached from everything. The world seems like a strange place. Everything seems so foreign to me and yet somewhat familiar at the same time, if that makes any sense at all. I don't even feel like I exist at all, like I'm a ghost or someone who's watching the world from an outside perspective.
> 
> ...


G'day gunslinger! Welcome to the forums 

First of all you are not the only one feeling like you're crazy or insane. You have indeed come to the right place. You haven't wasted our time either. You are a valuable member to the DP/DR Forums.

My experience with Depersonalization was like hell. I have been diagnosed with a high level of depression and anxiety with traits of OCD and agoraphobia.

There are a lot of us here who are going through or went through this Depersonalization. There is also a possibility of recovery as some of the people here have testified.

How did you get DP?

Add me to MSN - [email protected]


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

hey,

you are not crazy first of all....
second of all, nearly everyone on this forum has the same symptoms as you, me being one of them...
im going through hell at the moment
Everything is unfamiliar and weird, my family seem like strangers, everything is unreal and dreamy, my mind is in a total fog and i suffer really bad with anxiety.....
but im just trying to be positive in the hope that one day it will go away.....
i try and focus my mind on other things....
people on this forum are really helpful and give good advice....robsy, scott and mark have really helped me out(thanks guys!)
im so glad i found this site, coz it makes me feel better that i can actually talk to people who are going through the same thing.
so try and stay positive....just remember these are only feelings....they cant hurt you.
hope i have helped a little bit

anna


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

"I am officially crazy"

I think 99.9% of people on this forum (without speaking on behalf of individuals) have said those words at some point since getting Dp. If you were going crazy, you wouldnt know about it or ask that question, that I CAN assure you of.

A lot of us here have msn or there is a chat room where you can go where a whole group of us go and try pick eachother up.

Something I can say and this works for some people, is do a LITTLE research on Dp, don't do too much and ONLY research Dp going by the symptoms you are saying you have, there are no qualified doctors or counsellors here, just people that are going through it or have been there. Educate yourself on what it is etc then you can feel a little more relaxed.

Something that helped me too when I first started here, was reading the stories on recovery. These stories set wheels in motion for me. They gave me hope and the strength to explore myself as to why this happened to me.

Sometimes it's drug induced, sometimes it can be from whats perceived as a traumatic event in your past/childhood, or of recent events.

Can even be caused by stress, it is just your bodies way of saying that its reached it's limits spiritually or physically and you need to rest.

Good luck I also have msn if you need me

Robyn

[email protected] (msn)

p.s Anna you are welcome x


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Gunslinger welcome on this forum! 
You don`t wasted anyone's time by your post! 
What you told about memories i feel that the same, its scary.
But always keep in mind what you have posted in your avatar! and if you wanna add me on msn you can click on the msn logo>> 
cu


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Gunslinger.
Youre not wasteing anybodys time,this forum is here for you to use to receive support when you need it.Youre not insane either although you feel it.I felt exactly the same way as you do once upon a time but I came through it.
One thing I have to say because you mentioned you might be suicidal,unfortunatly the forum and its members cant help with that ,I mean we can support you and advice you, but if you are ever activley suicidal then you must get proper help from a professional.I have been suicidal and am not now and im recovered from DP,d so hang in there you will come through this ,let us support you through this.

Spirit.

You can add me to if you want to.
[email protected]


----------

